# August Bank Holiday Rally at CamperUK - CANCELLED!!



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

It is with enormous regret that I have CANCELLED the rally that was planned for CamperUK over the August Bank Holiday.

Despite many attempts to boost attendance, with many BUMPS and much begging from fellow co-ordinator Scottie, only three potential attendees have seen fit to confirm their attendance. Thanks and apologies go to Sonesta, impala666 and RVNUT, each of whom had done so.

It simply is not a viable proposition to organise a rally which generates so little interest from our members.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

UncleNorm said:


> It is with enormous regret that I have CANCELLED the rally that was planned for CamperUK over the August Bank Holiday.
> 
> Despite many attempts to boost attendance, with many BUMPS and much begging from fellow co-ordinator Scottie, only three potential attendees have seen fit to confirm their attendance. Thanks and apologies go to Sonesta, impala666 and RVNUT, each of whom had done so.
> 
> It simply is not a viable proposition to organise a rally which generates so little interest from our members.


Sorry to read that your proposed rally didn't take off Norman. 

We couldn't commit, as we are away in Bedfordshire that weekend.

Best regards,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

sorry you have had to cancel, not even sure if i put myself down as a provisional, apologies if so. Bank holiday clashes with motorbike thing John wants to go to, i want to go away in the van, he doesn't want to take van to the bike racing :roll: might be at pickering on my own. more likely i will be home twiddling thumbs or preparing for the overseas trip.

Sue


----------

